# Coke paper bottle test.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 14, 2021)

What do you all think about collecting paper bottles? We maybe in the future.









						Coca-Cola Puts Its First Paper Bottle to Test
					

The new bottle is part of the firm's 'a World Without Waste' program. Will it be successful? We sure hope so.




					interestingengineering.com
				




ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm in it for the silicon not carbon.


----------



## greendirt330 (Feb 14, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I'm in it for the silicon not carbon.


What is it with this very common element that has us all so mesmerized ? I’ve got a double dose of it because I collect Quartz specimens of different varieties from rare localities in the Southeastern United States as well. I really enjoy my rocks and bottles !


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 14, 2021)

People are already collecting milk cartons.  That's pretty much the same thing.  The paper bottle idea is interesting although I'm not so sure how much of an improvement it'll be in terms of plastic waste.  It's basically a juice box and the mix of materials in those things makes them harder to recycle than standard plastic bottles.  I'd much rather see them returning to reusable glass bottles like the ones we collect.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 14, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> People are already collecting milk cartons.  That's pretty much the same thing.  The paper bottle idea is interesting although I'm not so sure how much of an improvement it'll be in terms of plastic waste.  It's basically a juice box and the mix of materials in those things makes them harder to recycle than standard plastic bottles.  I'd much rather see them returning to reusable glass bottles like the ones we collect.


I say use hemp


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 14, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> I say use hemp


They make plastic out of hemp now hell they make disposable ute


Dewfus said:


> I say use hemp


I mean BMW made a car body from hemp theres disposable silverware..hemp protein powders...they make diapers ...soap.....rope ...fuel and even concrete or as its marketed hempcrete...


----------



## greendirt330 (Feb 14, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> They make plastic out of hemp now hell they make disposable ute
> 
> I mean BMW made a car body from hemp theres disposable silverware..hemp protein powders...they make diapers ...soap.....rope ...fuel and even concrete or as its marketed hempcrete...


It was widely used for centuries, in a multitude of applications, before its prohibition in 1934.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 14, 2021)

greendirt330 said:


> It was widely used for centuries, in a multitude of applications, before its prohibition in 1934.


It just shows you the ignorance of humans when you have this biodegradable plant based material at your fingertips and you choose to use toxic materials because of reasons I can only contribute to the all mighty dollar


----------



## greendirt330 (Feb 14, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> It just shows you the ignorance of humans when you have this biodegradable plant based material at your fingertips and you choose to use toxic materials because of reasons I can only contribute to the all mighty dollar


A little further research shows the people responsible for the said prohibition of the aforementioned plant also had financial ties to the plastics and chemical corporations of the day , who’s products were threatened by this sustainable and renewable resource. Yes it was all about $$$$$$ , sad but true.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 14, 2021)

greendirt330 said:


> A little further research shows the people responsible for the said prohibition of the aforementioned plant also had financial ties to the plastics and chemical corporations of the day , who’s products were threatened by this sustainable and renewable resource. Yes it was all about $$$$$$ , sad but true.


Even worse it still goes on today with most of everything.well never advance as humans if this continues


----------



## greendirt330 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hemp 2 liter bottles and hemp fountain syrup box/bag containers , someone should throw that idea at the big beverage companies !


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 14, 2021)

greendirt330 said:


> Hemp 2 liter bottles and hemp fountain syrup box/bag containers , someone should throw that idea at the big beverage companies !


Right lol we should jump on that idea like a trampoline and get rich


----------



## Joelbest (Feb 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What do you all think about collecting paper bottles? We maybe in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that’s called recycling


----------



## Joelbest (Feb 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What do you all think about collecting paper bottles? We maybe in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Canada we put our milk in bags blue and clear.


----------



## Joelbest (Feb 14, 2021)

how about bags of coke ?
Put that on the grocery list.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 15, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> I live in Canada we put our milk in bags blue and clear.


Photo please. Very interesting. Thanks. Imagine a milk bag collection. What a space saver that would be! Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 15, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> I believe that’s called recycling


Most people think recycling glass is to melt down the old bottles to remake new ones. In reality it gets crushed up and mixed with various items to make asphalt for roadways. Don't know what happens to paper. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 15, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I'm in it for the silicon not carbon.


Your so right. Respect!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 15, 2021)

greendirt330 said:


> What is it with this very common element that has us all so mesmerized ? I’ve got a double dose of it because I collect Quartz specimens of different varieties from rare localities in the Southeastern United States as well. I really enjoy my rocks and bottles !


I too have rocks in my head and bottles on the brain buddy, doesn't make us bad people.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 15, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> It just shows you the ignorance of humans when you have this biodegradable plant based material at your fingertips and you choose to use toxic materials because of reasons I can only contribute to the all mighty dollar


Wealthy Oil companies.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Saugatuck (Feb 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What do you all think about collecting paper bottles? We maybe in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is a fantastic idea. Thanks for posting this !


----------



## willong (Feb 17, 2021)

greendirt330 said:


> I really enjoy my rocks and bottles !


I"m sure most of us also enjoyed bringing the two together in dramatic collisions as youngsters. Born in 1950, I'm old enough to wonder how many "collectibles" I might have shattered.


----------



## willong (Feb 17, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'd much rather see them returning to reusable glass bottles like the ones we collect.



I'm with you there. Sure, there is an collection, transport, water, chemical and energy cost in washing bottles for reuse. However, I wonder how it stacks against the total cost of the paper product. I know that I always have, and presumably always will prefer consuming beverages and other food products from glass packages. Moreover, while broken glass can present an eyesore and a mechanical injury risk, it is otherwise innocuous lying about in the environment.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 17, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Right lol we should jump on that idea like a trampoline and get rich


Don't jump until they pay you dewy!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 17, 2021)

Saugatuck said:


> I think it is a fantastic idea. Thanks for posting this !





willong said:


> I"m sure most of us also enjoyed bringing the two together in dramatic collisions as youngsters. Born in 1950, I'm old enough to wonder how many "collectibles" I might have shattered.


I too am older, no wiser, no just been around. The problem with these types of programs and such is one thing... *PEOPLE*. Plain and simple. Walk down the shoulder of a road and look at the trash. *PEOPLE* caused that. No recycling program will work because there are a lot of *PEOPLE* who are inconsiderate and don't care. Come up with all the wonderful programs you want and *PEOPLE* are always going to be the weak link. I create little waste, I recycle all of my paper, glass, metal and plastic products yet I am a minority and there is no program that is going to change *PEOPLE* who don't give a darn in the first place. Figure that one out and you'll have a winner. I don't fault Coca Cola for this effort in fact I applaud it, but... I am also suspicious with their reasoning behind it as most of the times these efforts are done in the guise of only selling product. Once the fad is gone or money is lost so is the program. So as a minority I will continue doing what I believe is best for the environment and hope someday more *PEOPLE* will do the same, but these programs have come and gone many times during my short life time and I haven't seen much change in *PEOPLE*. As far as the collecting side of it if* PEOPLE* hadn't thrown stuff out would we be collecting that trash today? I like to look at it as I have turn what was once trash into treasure. I even take the materials I find in the old dumps and recycle it, even made a bit of money off the metal stuff, unless I find a nice old bottle to keep... into the recycle bin. Most collectors won't do this as it takes some effort and a place to keep the trash until it gets taken to the recycle place. Those recycle places hate to see me show up as most of the stuff is dirty and they don't like that. So I have ranted long enough thank you for letting me. Peace and blessings to all.


----------



## Huntindog (Feb 17, 2021)

UncleBruce,
You are soooo correct... PEOPLE are PIGS!!
I was taught to clean my room and if I packed it in to pack it out... and maybe more.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 17, 2021)

What's it gonna take?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What's it gonna take?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Buddy, that is the eternal question and it is as old as time itself.  No answer here other than it takes a change of heart, but all change isn't necessarily good.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 17, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Buddy, that is the eternal question and it is as old as time itself.  No answer here other than it takes a change of heart, but all change isn't necessarily good.


But it is what we need.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## greendirt330 (Feb 17, 2021)

willong said:


> I"m sure most of us also enjoyed bringing the two together in dramatic collisions as youngsters. Born in 1950, I'm old enough to wonder how many "collectibles" I might have shattered.


I’m 40 and occasionally my dad and I will go to a spot he’s known about for a long time looking for bottles and marbles. One day we were looking at shards of slug plates lying around and I made the comment that it was a shame all the good broke ones everywhere, he laughed and said “ Yeah there’s no telling how many I shot with a BB gun when I was a kid ! “ lol


----------



## EdsFinds (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm torn!

On the one hand, I whole-heartedly feel that this is what we need to do to stop the accumulation of all these plastic bottles that will never biodegrade in the environment. We are discarding more of them than we are recycling. So, on that note...who hoo! I hope the idea becomes a reality!

On the other hand, it would be the demise of future bottle collecting, as there would be none left to collect! LOL!

Do people really collect milk cartons? Where do you find them? Certainly not outside! I didn't know that. Interesting. Guess paper bottles would really be the same as milk cartons. Eh, they'll never crack or break!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 19, 2021)

EdsFinds said:


> I'm torn!
> 
> On the one hand, I whole-heartedly feel that this is what we need to do to stop the accumulation of all these plastic bottles that will never biodegrade in the environment. We are discarding more of them than we are recycling. So, on that note...who hoo! I hope the idea becomes a reality!
> 
> ...



I think future bottle collecting has already come to its demise with the introduction of plastic bottles.  I can't imagine anyone digging for those things in fifty years.  I suspect that cans are what people will be looking for in the future, since they don't degrade very much.  And I think milk cartons are found in barns and walls and that sort of thing.  The sorts of places that you might find tins.  I've got a few that I bought from bottle shows.  I've never found one myself.


----------



## Huntindog (Feb 19, 2021)

greendirt330 said:


> I’m 40 and occasionally my dad and I will go to a spot he’s known about for a long time looking for bottles and marbles. One day we were looking at shards of slug plates lying around and I made the comment that it was a shame all the good broke ones everywhere, he laughed and said “ Yeah there’s no telling how many I shot with a BB gun when I was a kid ! “ lol




I have a spot in my yard, which was my grandfathers, where there was a post that my Dad would shoot bottles off the top of. 
There must have been a foot deep of glass there...


----------



## Joelbest (Feb 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Most people think recycling glass is to melt down the old bottles to remake new ones. In reality it gets crushed up and mixed with various items to make asphalt for roadways. Don't know what happens to paper.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Maybe they turn them into frozen pizza crust


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 20, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> Maybe they turn them into frozen pizza crust


That explains alot.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

